# Punch 200ix - eBay buy ..bad board..?



## Groove (Jan 25, 2021)

Hi All

For those old school punch guys, just picked up a 200ix, opened it up and found this -arggh.

Do you think this part of the board is fried (hence the Jerry rig) or just some hack job that could be repaired properly..?

thanks! 

















































The


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

This is what a







non ****ed board looks like,


----------



## Groove (Jan 25, 2021)

miniSQ said:


> This is what a
> View attachment 292196
> non ****ed board looks like,


Yeah - i know it’s hacked - lol. Hoping the board isn’t totally F’d so it can be repaired correctly. 


miniSQ said:


> This is what a
> View attachment 292196
> non ****ed board looks like,


I knew it was hacked - lol.

wondering if it could be repaired properly, or if that part of the board is likely toasted.


----------



## couchflambeau (Apr 18, 2006)

Not a electronics guy but if the traces are fried I'm not sure what else can be done.... at least what can be done at a reasonable price.


----------



## Groove (Jan 25, 2021)

couchflambeau said:


> Not a electronics guy but if the traces are fried I'm not sure what else can be done.... at least what can be done at a reasonable price.


Thanks - yeah, I’m kinda bummed. I sent the pic to my repair shop and he said it can be fixed. He can’t tell if the trace/socket is jacked until he sees it, but if they are - he could do a more appropriate and reliable fix.


----------



## BJG (Feb 7, 2021)

Groove said:


> Thanks - yeah, I’m kinda bummed. I sent the pic to my repair shop and he said it can be fixed. He can’t tell if the trace/socket is jacked until he sees it, but if they are - he could do a more appropriate and reliable fix.


I am not a repair man by any means.. but from laymans perspective that thing looks ****ed.. may i asked what you paid for it?


----------



## Groove (Jan 25, 2021)

BJG said:


> I am not a repair man by any means.. but from laymans perspective that thing looks ****ed.. may i asked what you paid for it?


Too much - lol. Actually it’s in very nice cosmetic condition. I paid ~$175 - no end caps. In the sellers defense, I don’t think he knew about it. It works, it’s just a hack job.
I expect a recap is required (or a good idea
at least) for most of these, so I factor that into what I will pay. I just cross my fingers the boards are good. If the boards are good, getting these repaired is pretty reasonable. Even this one is not overly expensive to get repaired (based on what my shop said), just hate having hacked stuff - lol.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Trust me when I say this. I've repaired car amplifiers for over 20 years. Keep the heat sink and mounting hardware if you want. Chuck the PCB in the dumpster. There is burn damage to a high current section of the board. It would be risky (like catching fire) to try and use this again.


----------



## Groove (Jan 25, 2021)

Ge0 said:


> Trust me when I say this. I've repaired car amplifiers for over 20 years. Keep the heat sink and mounting hardware if you want. Chuck the PCB in the dumpster. There is burn damage to a high current section of the board. It would be risky (like catching fire) to try and use this again.


Thanks Geo - not the news I was looking for - lol. I may try a s find a parts only unit that hopefully has a good board. 

although by the time I’m done with that, I might as well buy a nicer one and sell mine for parts only - lol.


----------



## JPOSEY (Nov 9, 2011)

I'd return it to the seller.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

JPOSEY said:


> I'd return it to the seller.


as would i.


----------



## Groove (Jan 25, 2021)

JPOSEY said:


> I'd return it to the seller.


I bought 3 from him, one is good, one not, waiting on the 3rd to arrive. If it’s jacked, then I 100% will - lol.


----------



## Ccsjoe (Apr 4, 2021)

Ge0 said:


> Trust me when I say this. I've repaired car amplifiers for over 20 years. Keep the heat sink and mounting hardware if you want. Chuck the PCB in the dumpster. There is burn damage to a high current section of the board. It would be risky (like catching fire) to try and use this again.


Geo, I have some Punch @ amps that need repair. I have been looking for someone who can handle the job for a while. U up to it?


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Ccsjoe said:


> Geo, I have some Punch @ amps that need repair. I have been looking for someone who can handle the job for a while. U up to it?


Not looking to take on repair work now. I don't have enough time in the day to do everything I want.


----------



## Ccsjoe (Apr 4, 2021)

I can certainly relate brother. You wouldn't happen to know anyone else reputable that's still fixing these dinosaurs, would you?


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Ccsjoe said:


> I can certainly relate brother. You wouldn't happen to know anyone else reputable that's still fixing these dinosaurs, would you?


There are a few reputable guys around here. Post a message in the general section. I'd really like to take a stab at these. It's fun. But realistically it would be 6+ months before I could look at them.


----------



## Ccsjoe (Apr 4, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Repairs and restorations Services | DiyMobileAudio.com Car Stereo Forum


----------

